# Time to get COE and Visa



## JohnMtl

I am a Canadian, currently living in Switzerland and my company will very like be moving me to Tokyo. I wanted to know how much time it takes to get the work visa approval.


----------



## papachongo

Dear JohnMtl

I have just been through the process and it took about 3 weeks for me to receive the COE from Japan and then a further week for my consulate to process the visa application.

Good luck


----------



## palw

Hi JohnMtl ... 2 questions, since you've been through the process now:
1. Item 21 on the Application for Certificate of Eligibility asks about employment information. Is that information for my CURRENT EMPLOYMENT here in Canada, or do they want the info for my FUTURE EMPLOYMENT in Japan?
2. I have a brother living in Japan (permanent resident) who does not work in Japan. Can he provide my "Letter of Guarantee" or does this have to be done by my future employer?
Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## JohnMtl

palw said:


> Hi JohnMtl ... 2 questions, since you've been through the process now:
> 1. Item 21 on the Application for Certificate of Eligibility asks about employment information. Is that information for my CURRENT EMPLOYMENT here in Canada, or do they want the info for my FUTURE EMPLOYMENT in Japan?
> 2. I have a brother living in Japan (permanent resident) who does not work in Japan. Can he provide my "Letter of Guarantee" or does this have to be done by my future employer?
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


I am afraid I won't be of much help since I am being sponsored by a company and am not filling out the paperwork.


----------

